# garlic for fleas-how does it work?



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I am really interested in getting Mikko off of a chemical flea preventative. Right now he is on Comfortis, which isn't too bad considering he only gets it every three months or so since it seems to last so long. 

I'd like to try the Springtime Bug Off, but I'm not sure it will work so great here in Florida, especially since my cats bring in fleas...

My question is how does the garlic work as a preventative since dogs don't have pores on their body that they sweat from-how is it repelling fleas? My old vet brought this up and it made sense at the time, but the garlic also seems to work for some people (he actually suggested brewer's yeast).


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I have used garlic before when I was without a choice and was out of the topical flea/tick preventives(those work the best though). It's supposed to make the dog's blood very undesirable to a flea but I wouldn't give too much garlic to your dog as too much can be toxic and never give garlic to cats. Brewer's Yeast i've heard is supposedly better to give to your dog as it's intended for them and probably contains safer amounts. Other natural preventives I can think of is mixing together lemon juice and water, letting it steep overnight on the stove and then spraying under your dog's coat with that. Even adding some apple cider vinegar to their water has been known to deter fleas.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks, but I'm not too worried about the dosages. I add garlic to his food here and there for other health reasons. I am looking specifically at a daily air-dried garlic supplement made for dogs. And thanks, but I'm not interested in having to spray him with anything either (just won't work here in Fl and it would have to be applied way too frequently).

I'm actually just wondering how it works as a deterrent-can the mosquitoes actually smell their blood?


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

I live in MO and we use Bug-off and when the high times for fleas arrive and longer hiking trips and dock jumping I up the dose...the calm season we do the recommended minimum dose. Never found any fleas but found a few ultra tiny ticks between the toes after walks/hikes...Mosquitos don't come around..I do believe they can smell the garlic. I would think that fleas smell it too but not sure. The ladies at Springtime will know the answer for sure...they are always so helpful and super nice. You should also look into using their Longevity it is superb!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

you might want to ask gator-bytes for her recipe for a natural spray.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I tried the Springtime Bug Off garlic pills last year, unfortunately I was not happy with the results and had to treat with topical anyway.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it's a combo of the smell/taste to those pesky annoying little things! My boy smelled like a pizza shop

I gave Springtime garlic (powder) to my boy the first summer he was with us. Not a single flea...but then he got them in the Fall. To be fair, I did cut back on the garlic and did not know at the time that Fall is peak season for fleas.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I guess I will try it, it's so cheap anyway. I'll try to wean off the Comfortis- maybe I can go 4-5 months without using it.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just got this in my email. Thought I would post it here for you to read:

Garlic For Dogs: Poison Or Medicine? Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------

